# Solidly built - and affordable - bathroom vanity



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes you are going to pay for Plywood with Veneer. Which is what the majority of the good ones are. Just the doors will be solid wood. You need to be looking at the "Flat Pack" Ready To Assemble style vanity cabinets.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Yes you are going to pay for Plywood with Veneer. Which is what the majority of the good ones are. Just the doors will be solid wood. You need to be looking at the "Flat Pack" Ready To Assemble style vanity cabinets.


Thanks!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You want quality on the cheap? Build it yourself.

I do all my own cabinets.....it's not hard. I don't do the door and drawers any more.....it's easier and just as cheap to buy those. 

If you have a Kreg pocket hole setup and biscuit cutter...then face frames and base cabinets are quick. It's the staining and finishing that takes the time....and love....


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> You want quality on the cheap? Build it yourself.
> 
> I do all my own cabinets.....it's not hard. I don't do the door and drawers any more.....it's easier and just as cheap to buy those.
> 
> If you have a Kreg pocket hole setup and biscuit cutter...then face frames and base cabinets are quick. It's the staining and finishing that takes the time....and love....


Thanks. Good ideas/advice.

Unfortunately, I don't have those tools or your skills - and probably wouldn't use them enough anyway.


----------

